# Visa tracking status meanings?



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Wondered if someone could help me to understand what the different status mean during the visa application process? 

My wife submitted her visa application in Jakarta on 3rd October. 

The status have been:

03.10.12 Your visa application has been dispatched to UK Border Agency
09.10.12 Your visa application is under process at the British High Commission
05.12.12 Your visa application has been forwarded to the UK Border Agency

What is this last status all about? Does it mean a decision has been made? Am I about to hear the news I have been waiting for? Another poster on here has recieved exactly the same updates, on exactly the same dates - from exactly the same processing office - we are both of the opinion that it must mean a decision in immenent or already made but I would just appreciate some clarity if someone has any?


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

No responses - but what it meant, was that a decision was imminent. One day later my wife received the following e-mail:



> Dear Xxxxx
> 
> A decision on your visa application reference xxxx/xxxxxx/xxxxxx/x has been made by the UKBA. Your application has been received at the UK Visa Application Centre and is ready for collection.


Typical that this was recieved at 4pm on a friday afternoon, and the centre is shut until monday morning - but i am hopefull that i will be booking flights on monday morning and will be seeing my wife next friday.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

benthomas010 said:


> No responses - but what it meant, was that a decision was imminent. One day later my wife received the following e-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical that this was recieved at 4pm on a friday afternoon, and the centre is shut until monday morning - but i am hopefull that i will be booking flights on monday morning and will be seeing my wife next friday.


It probably means that but I'd wait until you actually see your visa. Because of privacy rules, they cannot say if they have declined your visa in an email, though at some visa offices they sometimes state if your visa has been issued.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It probably means that but I'd wait until you actually see your visa. Because of privacy rules, they cannot say if they have declined your visa in an email, though at some visa offices they sometimes state if your visa has been issued.


Yeah i know, we cannot be sure until my wife has that visa in here hand. I'm confident that we met and exceeded all the requirements. They asked for a 'original' copy of my P60, and within a day of this being received (with an explanation from HMRC of eP60's) - the visa status changed. 

Obviously nothing is cast in stone until monday morning - am thinking of booking a driver for my wife just incase the weather is poor and she cannot ride her bike. 

Not going to rest until i get that text, and will be heartbroken if its bad news, but what will be will be.


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

Usually if the visa is granted, they will send an email goes like "your visa will be despatched shortly". But without that email, most commonly, it was denied. Goodluck!


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now we know that's only true of certain hubs chad, and indonesia isn't one of them, and evren in the hubs where it is true it's not applied consistently. 

I bert much hope to prove you wrong - and if I do so please can you stop posting this garbage as it could really upset some people. 

Cheers.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Blimey - my typing on the iPhone is getting worse and worse - that reads as though its been written by a 5yr old. (i blame the broken screen).


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well im just saying what others posted too before and what i have gotten as well. Dont get me wrong with this and i always wish everyone a goodluck here in this forum and help as well. I couldnt be WRONG bcos i didnt say any final conclusion to what u got. I said "COMMONLY" if u havent got an email saying "your visa will be despatched". And i think UKBA has only one system on how they update the applicants all over the world and if i am right, pls do remember me as the one who gave a garbage reply to u. Goodluck!


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Chad, 

Just popping back, to give the good news that my wife got her visa  

happy days. 

Ben


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats good. i never said it will be denied on my post and wished a goodluck. God bless


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

chad1017 said:


> Usually if the visa is granted, they will send an email goes like "your visa will be despatched shortly". But without that email, most commonly, it was denied. Goodluck!


. This is the kind of mail I normally receive from UKBA when I use to apply for visa. ..............
Your application has been approved and the visa has been issued.

This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. If you need to reply telephone the office dealing with your application, quoting your reference number.

***********************************************************************************
Visit http://www.fco.gov.uk for British foreign policy news and travel advice; and http://www.i-uk.com - the essential guide to the UK.

We keep and use information in line with the Data Protection Act 1998. We may release this personal information to other UK government departments and public authorities.

Please note that all messages sent and received by members of the Foreign & Commonwealth Office and its 
missions overseas may be monitored centrally. This is done to ensure the integrity of the system.

***********************************************************************************


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

lessenich said:


> . This is the kind of mail I normally receive from UKBA when I use to apply for visa. ..............
> Your application has been approved and the visa has been issued.
> 
> This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. If you need to reply telephone the office dealing with your application, quoting your reference number.
> ...


It seems to vary depending on the processing hub. The 'your visa has been approved' part is often not mentioned, some people are told their application has now been 'processed' and their documents returned, whilst others are told they can collect their documents. On one less-than-memorable occasion I recall reading an applicant receiving a "your visa has been issued" which, when collected, was actually a refusal for her daughter. So I wouldn't try making any interpretation of these emails and instead wait for your package to arrive.


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

2farapart said:


> It seems to vary depending on the processing hub. The 'your visa has been approved' part is often not mentioned, some people are told their application has now been 'processed' and their documents returned, whilst others are told they can collect their documents. On one less-than-memorable occasion I recall reading an applicant receiving a "your visa has been issued" which, when collected, was actually a refusal for her daughter. So I wouldn't try making any interpretation of these emails and instead wait for your package to arrive.


The visa was actually issued though is been long


----------

